# Browning A5 barrel cut to minimum length



## Chime (Aug 13, 2008)

have a Browning A5 w/ 30" barrel & I would like to cut the barrel and install a red dot optic for home defense use. My question is, what is the minimum length of the barrel for the gun to function reliably? My experience is only w/ AR's & this is my first shotgun project. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

An original barrel is worth a good bit. If it were me, I would just buy a knockoff barrel for it and cut that one off...

But to answer your question, I have an A5 with a factory 20 1/2" barrel...


----------



## Chime (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Sasha and Abby but in our place, barrels don't come cheap (that if it's available). This shotgun has been a locker queen for a good 7 years. It would be a a chance to put this gun into use.

By the way, I'm planning to load it with Winchester Rifled Slugs. Is this safe for this kind of shotgun?


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

In my opinion i wouldnt cut down the barrel on a A5. If it was me I would go find a cheap 870 to do it to and keep the A5 just the way it is.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Spend the $250 and buy a Mossberg.

A near mint Belgian made A5 goes for around $700, and its a valuable piece of history. A5s also have a unique recoiling barrel system, and rely on the hand guard for part of the operating process. if your hand guard breaks, your gun don't work.

While the A5 was the first commercially viable, and reliable operating semi-auto, it falls short by the standards of modern Semi autos, and its much less durable than any pump action.


----------



## Chime (Aug 13, 2008)

> In my opinion i wouldnt cut down the barrel on a A5. If it was me I would go find a cheap 870 to do it to and keep the A5 just the way it is.





> Spend the $250 and buy a Mossberg.
> 
> A near mint Belgian made A5 goes for around $700, and its a valuable piece of history. A5s also have a unique recoiling barrel system, and rely on the hand guard for part of the operating process. if your hand guard breaks, your gun don't work.
> 
> While the A5 was the first commercially viable, and reliable operating semi-auto, it falls short by the standards of modern Semi autos, and its much less durable than any pump action.


So you mean that i should leave this gun alone? i taught that this gun have no significant value. 70% finish. no breakage in the handguard & stock. a little metal erosion on the inside of the frame. Chipped nickel plating on the bolt and parts. anyway, I've got a couple of M4's for defensive use. I just need something to tinker with during free time.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would never mess that gun up... go buy a cheap pump and your problem is solved.

Do not use slugs for home defence... 2 3/4 buck shot is MUCH better and will not harm something 4 rooms over.


----------



## Chime (Aug 13, 2008)

ok guys, you won. :beer: The A5 is back in the closet again where she stood for a good 7 years. maybe i'll just hand them down to my son in the near future.

Maybe i'll just buy a Mossberg M500 soon. Ive sold mine a year ago.

Thanks guys for enlightening me.

By the way, there's no such thing as cheap shotgun here in the Philippines. The Mossberg M500 would cost around $500.00 & Benelli M3 would be at $1,200.00.


----------

